# Tunze auto top off not working



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

As subject line states my auto top off won't pump water. I did accidentally let it run dry but refilled with rodi. Tapped the bubbles out inverted the pump. Still no luck. I can hear the pump motor running so I think that part is still functional. I pulled out the black tubing from the pump and pushed it back in. Still no luck. Any ideas and suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the same unit and all ok 
Sounds to me like you've done everything correctly - air bubble evacuation 
I'm tagging along so I can learn something just in case


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*auto top off*

what kind of pump are u using is it a toms aquafilter . could it be the diaphragm leaking or punctured due to running dry .. have u searched thru youtube to see if there are any troubleshooting on there . I don't have a tunze auto top just my two sense till others reply who may have had this problem 
good luck 
tom


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to shake mine around to get it primed if it runs dry.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

The tunze set up comes with it's own pump. It's supposed to be ok to run dry. I keep shaking it and have checked the clamps for the electrical. All looks ok. Just gonna keep at it I guess.


----------

